# Pirated Youtube Clip Boosts Bands Album Sales



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Pirated Youtube Clip Boosts Bands Album Sales.

*If the major record labels are to believed, they lose millions of dollars due to YouTube pirates. But is this really the case? While anti-piracy outfits try to have all infringing music taken offline or have the audio on pirated YouTube clips disabled, the band Barcelona responded with a video thanking a video uploader for using their song.*

-- Tom


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

YouTube wedding video sends Chris Brown to charts


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"I now pronounce you monetized: a YouTube video case study

Despite compelling data and studies around consumer purchasing habits, many still question the promotional and bottom-line business value sites like YouTube provide artists. But in the last week, over a year after its release, Chris Brown's "Forever" has again rocketed up the charts, reaching as high as #4 on the iTunes singles chart and #3 on Amazon's best selling MP3 list. We've seen similar successes in the past with partners like Monty Python."
http://ytbizblog.blogspot.com/2009/07/i-now-pronounce-you-monetized-youtube_30.html

Yep! YouTube and P2P are killing the **AAs'


----------

